# Re: Location of ECM (ECCS Control Module)



## terrytan (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Location of ECM (ECCS Control Module)*

Help ! Can someone please tell direct me to the location of the ECM unit. I am trying to repair the A/C system but I cannot locate the ECM unit. Look all around the dashboard. Is it installed elsewhere and not where it is described on the manual ? Would appreciate any help. Thanks

Terry


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's installed behind the stereo.


----------



## terrytan (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks. had looked in there before but nada ! Will try again. Somehow the A/C clutch will not engage. A/C Clutch checked out OK. All the fuses checked out OK. Duel switch and relays checked out OK. Somewhere the power to activate A/C relay is lacking. Anyone experienced this problem ?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)




----------

